# 3rd Trip Completed



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 16, 2017)

Friday returned from my 3rd camping trip.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 16, 2017)

I planning to go on a camping trip next month if my body holds up.    We will be doing some tubing on a slow moving river.


----------

